# I Hate Pack Rats



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Only a 10' shot but I got the little devil.

Killed this a few feet from my front door under a rose bush.







Didn't have time to get a slingshot,used a shovel. lol

Diamond Back was about a week ago Rat this morning.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

****! you guys have all the fun!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Got a question regarding 1st picture.. what's the leather between the fork and the tubes for? is this a certain attachment method for chinese tubes?

cheers, simon.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

{deleted}


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot on that rat. Surely the snake is a good excuse to always have a slingshot in your pocket ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Gardengroove said:


> Got a question regarding 1st picture.. what's the leather between the fork and the tubes for? is this a certain attachment method for chinese tubes?
> 
> cheers, simon.


those are called gypsy tabs use the search function and you will find several topics that will explain it better


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> Got a question regarding 1st picture.. what's the leather between the fork and the tubes for? is this a certain attachment method for chinese tubes?
> 
> cheers, simon.


Just some long tabs for some shorter tubes. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Charles said:


> Good shot on that rat. Surely the snake is a good excuse to always have a slingshot in your pocket ....
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Good point Charles.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love pack rats. Well, not really. But my family and I have greatly enjoyed dispatching them. They can be a real problem. I have only hunted them with a ss once. That was early on when my interest in ss had just begun. Now that I've been shooting for a while, in the late fall into winter, I'll be ready for some rat hunting. Nice shooting.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> I love pack rats. Well, not really. But my family and I have greatly enjoyed dispatching them. They can be a real problem. I have only hunted them with a ss once. That was early on when my interest in ss had just begun. Now that I've been shooting for a while, in the late fall into winter, I'll be ready for some rat hunting. Nice shooting.


 The've caused me, and a lot of friends a lot of grief. Chewing wires in my cars trucks boat motorhome.
Did I mention *I HATE PACK RATS!*


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You


rockslinger said:


> I love pack rats. Well, not really. But my family and I have greatly enjoyed dispatching them. They can be a real problem. I have only hunted them with a ss once. That was early on when my interest in ss had just begun. Now that I've been shooting for a while, in the late fall into winter, I'll be ready for some rat hunting. Nice shooting.


 The've caused me, and a lot of friends a lot of grief. Chewing wires in my cars trucks boat motorhome.
Did I mention *I HATE PACK RATS!*
[/quote] Yes I do to. That makes them perfect ss game.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe this is a dumb question but I am going to ask it anyway.

*Rockslinger*, what ammo did you dispatch those two with?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question but I am going to ask it anyway.
> 
> *Rockslinger*, what ammo did you dispatch those two with?


 Rat.. A rock ... snake Shovel.....Not a dumb question at all Ray.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

How the heck do you launch a shovel from a slingshot. Ohhhh, you must mean the hand held flower garden type. Still you da man to shoot a hand tool from a slingshot. And lethally too!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> How the heck do you launch a shovel from a slingshot. Ohhhh, you must mean the hand held flower garden type. Still you da man to shoot a hand tool from a slingshot. And lethally too!!


 Read the origanl post!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You spelled origami wrong


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

pop shot said:


> You spelled origami wrong


LOL original, Past my bedtime


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Those rattlers are great eating. I've had them fried, roasted, and BBQ'd. Never pass up that meal.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

God I hate rattlers... I have already killed 2 this year, one was almost 5 feet long and literally 3 feet outside my back door. I keep my 22 magnum loaded with snake shot ready at all times in the summer. I am always a little more hesitant when I go walking outside in the summer, they pop up everywhere, and they are freaking hard to spot.

Are you gunna skin the snake?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> How the heck do you launch a shovel from a slingshot. Ohhhh, you must mean the hand held flower garden type. Still you da man to shoot a hand tool from a slingshot. And lethally too!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

newconvert said:


> How the heck do you launch a shovel from a slingshot. Ohhhh, you must mean the hand held flower garden type. Still you da man to shoot a hand tool from a slingshot. And lethally too!!











[/quote] I must have used a Rayshot garden tool pouch! lol


----------

